# Panasonic FZ30/50, Leica VLux-1 Erfahrungen



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

hier denn mal auch eure und meine Erfahrungen mit Panasonics Bridgecam FZ30 und FZ50 bzw. Leica V LUX-1 :

[ASIN]B000HD4UBU[/ASIN]
Quelle: Amazon.de - Panasonic FZ50​
*Qual der Wahl:*
Am Anfang steht die Qual der Wahl. Denn es stehen 3 sehr ähnliche Modelle zur Wahl:
Leica V LUX-1 (Hardware Baugleich FZ50, andere Software) ab 789,-
Panasonic FZ50 ab 422,-
Panasonic FZ30 (Vorgängermodell der FZ50) ab 388,-

*Der Kauf:*
Tja, und der sollte man denken sei das einfachste ... aber so ist es nicht! Zunächst einmal meine Erfahrungen was die Preise angeht. Der nicht blöd sein wollende Discounter hatte nur einen durchschnittlich hohen Preis zu bieten (549,-) im Netz fanden sich Angebote von 422,- bis 629,- . Nun könnte man meinen, man nimmt die günstigste und gut ist.
Aber da gibt es eine Kleinigkeit zu beachten: die günstigsten, und manchmal auch teurere Angebote, sind häufig "nur" EU-Versionen. Das bedeutet, es gibt die Kamera zwar mit deutschem Menü, aber kein gedrucktes deutsches Handbuch und die mitgelieferte PC-Software ist auch meist nur in englisch dabei.
Wenn einem dies egal ist, kann man natürlich trotzdem zugreifen.

*Erste Schritte: *
Mach ich, wenn sie in ein paar tagen gekommen ist. 

...

*Zubehör:*
- Kabelfernauslöser [ASIN]B000WGRPWI[/ASIN]


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Panasonic FZ30/50, Leica VLux-1 Erfahrungen*

Meinst jetzt Kauferfahrungen im Internet oder Erfahrungen mit Bridges-Cam`s fototechnisch gesehen ?


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Panasonic FZ30/50, Leica VLux-1 Erfahrungen*

letzteres und ersteres


----------



## Alex45525 (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Panasonic FZ30/50, Leica VLux-1 Erfahrungen*

Hallo Joachim,

ich kam heute zufällig an einem Pro M*rkt vorbei. Aus Interesse habe ich mal bei den Kameras geschaut und tatsächlich die Lumix gefunden. Auch hier 549,-.
Jedoch: Das Ding macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Wenn ich nicht bereits "tausend" N*kon-Zubehörteile gehabt hätte, wäre das Teil auch für mich interessant gewesen.

Und ich gebe Dir völlig Recht: Bei dem Preisunterschied darf auch etwas anderes auf dem Label stehen als L*ica...

Viel Freude damit!!!


----------

